

Can Wind Turbines Make You Sick? Or Crazy? - timw6n
http://nymag.com/news/features/wind-turbines-2013-9/

======
lutusp
Can wind turbines make you pretend to be sick and collect money as a result?
It worked for microwave ovens and cell phones -- lots of people collected lots
of money by feigning symptoms of mysterious illnesses that were't objectively
measurable. This is old wine in new bottles.

